# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Fuga en el Canal del Camp del Turia

## Luján

No Estoy seguro de la titularidad de esta conduccción, pero creo recordar que se denomina Canal del Campo del Turia, o Canal del Alto Turia.

Me refiero a la conducción de agua que viene del Alto Turia, y atraviesa la cola del embalse de Loriguilla.



Esto viene a que el domingo visitamos el embalse de Loriguilla, y vimos estas tuberías, de las que una tenia una relativamente importante fuga.

Quiero denunciar esto aquí, y en el lugar correspondiente. No se deben permitir estas fugas, ya que es agua que podría perderse. Afortunadamente en este caso el agua cae al embalse.

----------


## Xuquer

Si señor, no se puede consentir fugas asi, aunque parezcan pequeñas al se de manera constante son muchos litros, menos mal que ahi se recuperan. :Embarrassment:

----------

